# Citica 200E Cleaning after Saltwater Use



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

I bought a couple of Citica 200E reels on sale to use for saltwater fishing. I don't fish saltwater much, but I always have used a couple of old Abu Garcia 5500 C3s because I didn't want to expose my Chronarchs and Curados to salt. I specifically bought these for saltwater, so I'm not going to worry about it with these.

Any idea on what type of cleaning you should do after every use? I know some people lightly mist reels w/ freshwater and just wipe them down, but I assume you should do some additional cleaning. How often should you do a full cleaning where you pull them apart (ie. like the Shimano Youtube videos show)? I know that reels used in salt require alot more care than when using exclusively in freshwater. My freshwater reels stay very nice with very infrequent cleaning.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the old chronarch 100 white and the old curado BSF I fish 2 or 3 times a month I take these reels down all the way 3or4 times a year mostly fish salt water.Now if you wade fish particularly in the surf where you may take on some waves I would tare them down every time.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I like to use the "MIST" setting on my garden nozzle. Just lightly mist the reel, let soak for a couple minutes and then wipe dry with a clean rag. Take the spool out and use a couple clean, dry q-tips to run through the brake collar and the along the frame where the spool edges ride. Peel enough of one end of the q-tip off so it will fit through the pinion gear. A small drop of oil on the pinion bearing, and about a half drop on the spool bearings every couple trips will help. A full take-down is probably only needed every 4-5 months, depending on how much ya fish. If it gets dunked or heavy saltwater gets on it, take it down ASAP. :texasflag


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

not much to do really. wash it after every use and it should last a long time with just regular maintenance. I keep a few for my customers and they have held up well so far with no maintenance except a wipe down.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

BT pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Yep what BT said. I do reccomend a pre-treatment for any reel that will see mostly saltwater use. A little preventative work goes a long way if you will be fishing in the salt.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

The only thing that I would add to what BT said is that I spray my reels with Salt-A-Way before the freshwater misting.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

rjc1982 said:


> The only thing that I would add to what BT said is that I spray my reels with Salt-A-Way before the freshwater misting.


 x2


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've thought about getting a bottle of corrosion X or that salt a way just to try it. I would think for the magnesium frames it would help. Probably the aluminum ones also. Stuff seems kind of expensive though. Maybe I'll try some.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

BustinTops said:


> I've thought about getting a bottle of corrosion X or that salt a way just to try it. I would think for the magnesium frames it would help. Probably the aluminum ones also. Stuff seems kind of expensive though. Maybe I'll try some.


Salt-A-Way is pricey but I mix it with water, about a 50% solution. It goes a long way. BTW, I found that Amazon has the best price on Salt-A-Way.


----------

